# Pixels - Erster deutscher Trailer zum Arcade Games-Film



## FlorianStangl (19. März 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Pixels - Erster deutscher Trailer zum Arcade Games-Film* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Pixels - Erster deutscher Trailer zum Arcade Games-Film


----------



## MisterBlonde (19. März 2015)

Schade, dass Kevin James und Adam Sandler mitspielen, sonst nämlich eine nette Idee gewesen.


----------



## SGDrDeath (19. März 2015)

Nette geklaute Idee, der originale Kurzfilm hat schon was aber eine Umsetzung mit Adam Sandler, der auch noch produziert kann nur in die Hose gehen.


----------



## RevolverOcelot (19. März 2015)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Nette geklaute Idee, der originale Kurzfilm hat schon was aber eine Umsetzung mit Adam Sandler, der auch noch produziert kann nur in die Hose gehen.



Naja geklaut ist es wohl nicht 



__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ou8vRWTSsJo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Das steht bei imdb.com 

Writing Credits (in alphabetical order)
Timothy Dowling...(screenplay)Tim Herlihy...(screenplay)*Patrick Jean*...(story)Adam Sandler 


----------



## Orzhov (19. März 2015)

Es erinnert mich stark an eine der frühen Episoden von Futurama.


----------

